# :: ECS Tuning :: USRT 2.0L ABA Long Runner Intake Manifold - Now Availablle !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*USRT 2.0L ABA Long Runner Intake Manifold*
*Click HERE to order or for more information.*


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: USRT 2.0L ABA Long Runner Intake ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

$700? For _that_?







That's a lot of







compared to what the competition sells theirs for.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: USRT 2.0L ABA Long Runner Intake ... (all motor 8 valve)*

the competition doesnt have long runners, which means that the competitions will loose more torque in the low rpm


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yes they do. If I remember correctly, the competition had their runners protrude into the plenum which cut down the overall length by like 2-3 inches. There was a group buy on them a few months ago and they were a LOT less expensive. 
Plus they had dyno sheets to back up their number claims. Some guy on here tested them a while back and posted his results. (forget his screen name) 
*Not* trying to bash the product, just playing devil's advocate. $700 is a lot of money. I would at least want proof with the numbers they state in their part description. That's like $70 per _claimed_ hp. Not much of a return.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (all motor 8 valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all motor 8 valve* »_ Some guy on here tested them a while back and posted his results. (forget his screen name) 


That was me, and I'm staying the **** out of this post!


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

After the "other" guys Group buy was over their manifold was $30 more then this one for the same features.


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Actually, they were $575 shipped with the regular velocity stacks. (the equivalent to this product.)
The Full radius stacks were $100 more.....and they were tapered as well.
Even then, still cheaper than this.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (all motor 8 valve)*

gotta make your money back from R&D somehow


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I searched for the GB on those manifolds and cant find the thread. Anyone have the link?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have one of these manifolds installed it back in august and its great, BTW there ARE dyno results on this manifold. please contact usrt if you want that. The other person who makes manifolds similar to this is Greg (SVI welding) both manifolds are quality and it actually took me a couple of weeks to decide which route to go, i have seen both manifolds in person there both quality products! All in all i feel the reason everyone is bashing these manifolds is for 3 reasons
1)Price yes they are more expensive then Greg's manifold and i could see that being a concern for some, personally I got mine at a discounted price when they first came out at waterfest this yr, so if you can wait till they have a sale again sometimes if you really want to.
2) Performance/Dyno Provability Greg's manifold (not shure Which one of the varaitons of it because the design has changed slightly over the years) was dynoed by Tdogg74 and gained somewhere along the lines of 21whp with his setup(again not too shure exactally what it is , i do believe it was somewhere along the lines of a cam, very worked head, exhaust,ect) Before purchasing I talked to USRT bout this and appearently they dyno tsted this manifold with numbers slightly lower then Tdogg74's but the car was almost completely stock with only intake and exhaust. 
3)The third reason is kinda difficult for me to discuss because i do not want to talk badly about either of these 2 companies when i don't know the true story myself. But appearently Greg use to make manifolds that were sold under the USRT brand name and no longer does. I have herd all kinds of rumors and stories as to why from both people who avidly post on vortex and local friends at GTG's And to be honest none of these "stories" add up . As for me I bought the Usrt manifold and it is quality, I have had Greg do some fab/welding work for me and it was also done in a very timely manner and the results where more than what i anticipated.
In the end it all boils down to your reasons for purchasing this manifold. some purchase based strictly on the fact it was a proven manifold and i respect that. I bought the usrt one for a couple reasons, the cnc work, materials, and welds are all of very high quality, the placement of the throttlebody was ideal for the space i needed for a future project that I am in the process of. In the end I feel i have made good choice and will continue to do business with both companies in the near future!


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

this fits w/o problems? idk lol
just looks pretty big to me


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

yep it fits with little to spare!


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

the story was along the lines of, someone was paid to produce a product. the person never produced anything and kept the cash.
the other company made good on the orders that where paid for.
never allow someone to advance themselves through dishonesty,
applaud the man that honors his word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_yep it fits with little to spare!









lol thanks and I bet







I hope some one's got an installed pic
been to usrt and ecs but no dice.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

heres my origional setup in the process of finishing it properly with more boost,awic,and more polished bits!


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

omg that is beautiful!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (all motor 8 valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all motor 8 valve* »_Actually, they were $575 shipped with the regular velocity stacks. (the equivalent to this product.)
The Full radius stacks were $100 more.....and they were tapered as well.
Even then, still cheaper than this. 
define regular velocity stacks....
i dont consider these








"regular"


_Modified by the_q_jet at 7:40 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, it certainly is NOT equal to the radiused, tapered stacks either.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its close enough







! lol j/k but for curiosity sake how much BETTER could they truly be in real world applications...98% of the world wouldn't notice!

_Modified by the_q_jet at 8:06 PM 10-25-2008_


_Modified by the_q_jet at 10:04 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Hey, if "close enough" is good enough for you,


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (all motor 8 valve)*

still didnt answer my question... lets see result comparisons.


----------



## all motor 8 valve (Jun 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, for starters, tapered runners show a 20-25% increase in flow over straight runner tubing. That's just result of Bernoulli's law. Look it up.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (all motor 8 valve)*

How much taper (diameter to diameter), and over what length of the runner?
That's a serious question too...
That part of spec/design has always bee a gray area for me.
(meaning never a solid answer).


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

the velocity stack really some into play in an N/A application, and while they still are important in a FI app, your going to see the biggest difference in performence on a N/A car... thats why, sorr, but windsors jettas post is pointless on a FI car... ANY manifold is going to flow better then stock on a FI car... lets see this and some numbers on an N/A....... by the way what harmonic is it hitting at X rpms?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_the velocity stack really some into play in an N/A application, and while they still are important in a FI app, your going to see the biggest difference in performence on a N/A car... thats why, sorr, but windsors jettas post is pointless on a FI car... ANY manifold is going to flow better then stock on a FI car... lets see this and some numbers on an N/A....... by the way what harmonic is it hitting at X rpms?

I specifically said in the post the the gains on this particular werent as high as a short runner. The whole point of my post is it all depends in what youre looking for in a manifold. You said it yourself that any manifold will flow better on a FI application,and this one does. personally i dont care about a 2-5 hp difference in higher rpms in na applications. and as i said if you want the duno results on a n/a car contact USRT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 6:44 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So it looks like the GB thread was reopened. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3932937
Long runner verison is $660 + $100 for full radiused stacks. Thats $760 shipped correct? Doubt shipping in the US is $60.00. 
The USRT unit has a 3/4" full radius velocity stack. along with 5 other FULLY CNC`d pieces. 
Bottom line. It`s 2008 people want QUALITY. I know I do. Compare the Manifolds side by side and tell me which one you would want in your engine bay. 
I`m willing to do back to back Dyno`s if anyone in the North Wales/Lansdale,PA area owns one of the SVI manifolds and is as interested in the results as I am. PM me and we`ll set it up.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_So it looks like the GB thread was reopened. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3932937
Bottom line. It`s 2008 people want QUALITY. I know I do. Compare the Manifolds side by side and tell me which one you would want in your engine bay. 

I've tried my best to stay clear of this thread. (Sorry Scooter








)
So are you implying that the SVI manifolds are poorer quality than USRT's? You do realize SVI utilizes CNC machined parts in all their manifolds as well, right? Flanges and the full radiused stacks are machined products. And are you also aware of the skill level possessed by SVI's fabricator? There is probably very few welders that match the competence level of Greg's ability. 
Apparently you don't know sh*t of what you're talking about.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

How about we take this out of ECS`s thread and compare some welds in another thread? 
The better power maker gets my vote. 
Shoot out anyone?


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_ 
The better power maker gets my vote. 


ohh ohhh ohhhh! pick me! oick me! i know the answer to this one! ohhh ohhh ohh!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looks like this post needs to be updated with a poll.
So thats SVi-2 USRT-0 so far. 
Next.....


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

From my seat this looks like ESC`s Ad and we should stay out out it with our personal opinions.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

From my seat, this is a public forum and it looks like we're the only ones interested in this thread anyway.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol. True and true.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

$700 is a lot of loot


----------

